# seiridium treatments



## Ed Roland (May 24, 2007)

This fungal pathogen hurts the bottom line. Spraying for control is pointless and unethical. 

What have you IPM/PHC fellas done to replace the loss of this business????? 

Rather, what are you billing for, concerning your clients that have declining leyland cypress???


----------



## CA arborista (Jun 23, 2007)

*seiridium*

I thought the conversation was about phytopthora. I agree with treeseer. Drilling is serious.

Beyond Agri Fos for phytopthora, what can be used for seiridium in exposed but not showing Leylands?


----------



## treeseer (Jun 23, 2007)

on some i excise the cankers and HO3. sanitation pruning and Invigorating roots, always. often reduce to promote light and air movement. i tried paclobutrazol on a few but have seen no effect in the first year.

serious disease up here.


----------



## CA arborista (Jun 25, 2007)

*treeseer*

Already read the article - used it to prove to the property owner what was up. I read an article that said thiophanate methyl could be used as a preventative on exposed but not showing Leylands. What is this commercially, and can it be applied by someone not licensed?

I have communicated the need to sanitize pruning tools to the property owner and implemented a "foot-up" program to upgrade water and nutrient availability. I understand that marginal tissue can be trimmed to improve the condition of the tree. What is HO3? What is paclobutrizol commercially? Is this fungus transmitted by root bud fussion?

Thanx for your help.


----------



## Elmore (Jun 26, 2007)

Thiophanate-methyl (Cleary's 3336, Domain)
Paclobutrazol (found in Cambistat, Bonzi, Clipper, Piccolo etc.) 

Fungicide trials:

PDF

http://www.fs.fed.us/r6/nr/fid/pubsweb/pubs1/2004-fungicidetrials.pdf

HTML

http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache...ale+Leyland+Cypress&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=10&gl=us

Leyland Cypress Disease:

http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubcd/B1229.htm


----------



## CA arborista (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanx, Elmore. The fungicide trials link was what I was looking for. Still don't completely understand about trimming but I think I can find out through local chanels.


----------



## treeseer (Jun 27, 2007)

foot-up? if you mena removing lower branches I DO NOT UNDERSTAND.

HO3 is hydrogen peroxide

trimming program--remoe dead and dying branches. I reduce the tops very often becaus ethe trees are planted as a hedge so the top of the tree is not productive of that purpose. like the article points out, the trees respnd very well.


----------



## CA arborista (Jul 2, 2007)

treeseer -

I thought that H2O2 is hydrogen peroxide (2 hydrogen atoms per oxide molecule). How is this applied?

By "foot up" I meant simply to boost the tree's own defenses. Did you check out the fungicide trials link? AWESOME!

Thanx again.


----------



## treeseer (Jul 2, 2007)

CA arborista said:


> hydrogen peroxide (2 hydrogen atoms per oxide molecule). How is this applied?
> . Did you check out the fungicide trials link?
> .


I just apply it to any exposed wood.

re the trials, i dunno, big trees in the field are different than seedlings. worth a try i guess tho.


----------



## CA arborista (Jul 6, 2007)

Gonna consult with local supplier. I like the hydrogen peroxide idea. 

It's really sad. Here in the Northstate there's a flood of Leylands and Sequioa sempervirens being sold and they are both suseptible to the same bark beetle (Phloeosinus spp.) so the Leylands in the area have double jeopardy. 

Thanx for the help.


----------

